# Will a laproscopy help DE transfer.



## abby21 (Aug 16, 2015)

I just had my 6th ICSI fail on me. My last ICSI was with the ARGC. I went with ARGC because i learned i had immune issues. Everything was going well until we learned our embryos just weren't growing fast enough. We had Morulas day 6. This happened to me previously too. Hence we decided to go for donor eggs.

I feel i may have endometriosis, i will probably be having a FET in January 2016 this will be with donor eggs. However i am wondering if its worth it to do a laproscopy a month before the transfer. I had a hysteroscopy with ARGC on my last cycle which showed everything was clear. Hence would you girls recommend i go for a laproscopy and will that help a donor cycle?


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never heard of a lap being suggested for this purpose. Our clinic recommends the hysteroscopy the same as you had on your last cycle.
It sounds as if you have similar issues to me, the hysteroscopy, DE and immunes combined did the trick for us. 
Personally I don't think you need a lap x


----------

